# The President is ready to ride



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This will look great when in coach 64 once I finish it. It is BF Dillingham the president and founder of the OR&L. I'll have him on the observation deck chatting with Lincoln and others.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Should look quite impressive next to Lincoln on the back end of an observation car.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ronald.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

He certainly looks presidential and a man of means! 

I sent you an IM regarding a question you asked. 

Later 

Dave V


----------

